# is there a way to delete abs from the ecu in a mk4 jetta?



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

my trans mount broke and damaged my abs module and im gonna just pup a prop. valve in but im sick of looking at the abs/brake lights constantly on. how do i erase the abs option from the ecu?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: is there a way to delete abs from the ecu in a mk4 jetta? (billmongold)*

Honestly I don't even know if that is possible to 'delete' the ABS from the ECU software. The modulator unit has its own ECU, the Engine ECU is looking to alert any codes etc, or use wheel speed for a speedo (usually not on vw's I don't think)
You could just pull the fuse, and than take all the bulbs out


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: is there a way to delete abs from the ecu in a mk4 jetta? (billmongold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmongold* »_my trans mount broke and damaged my abs module and im gonna just pup a prop. valve in but im sick of looking at the abs/brake lights constantly on. how do i erase the abs option from the ecu?

Try the " Getto ABS Fix " ....put a piece of black electrical tape over the blinking lights. Works great!!! 
My Audi's been like this for 3 years...


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

haha. nj plugs into the diag port and pulls codes for obd2. if you have any current ecu, abs, or airbag codes, you fail. no questions asked. even if its not emission related.


----------

